# A TCG Section here?



## LucarioXFroslass (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, the PTCG is a part of Pokemon, and it deserves a little part of this forum to itself... lal So wut do you think?

~L_X_F


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 5, 2009)

Wasn't there one a long time ago but it died due to lack of interest or something? vov


----------



## surskitty (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah.  When added to the fact that most of the people that <3 the Pokemon cards stopped caring by the time Wizards of the Coast stopped printing the cards, there's no real point.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, nobody poste in it and it died horribly. Feel free to make a main thread in General Pokémon Discussion and I'll sticky it for you (or in Spin-Off Games if you're talking about the GBC game that I never completed because I didn't understand the card game).


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd play the TCG if it were to get put back up. I actually really liked that.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 5, 2009)

There's a TCG section on another forum I go to; the last post was on the 14th August. They just die.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 5, 2009)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> There's a TCG section on another forum I go to; the last post was on the 14th August. They just die *unless the focus of the forum/site itself is the TCG*.


Fixed. Of course, TCoD has absolutely nothing to do with the card game, so the point still stands in this case. I'd just go with what Tailsy suggested, or you could make a club or a social group to discuss it or whatever.


----------

